# Debate intensifies over changes to 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The resource industry in Australia is a perfect example of how small levels of skilled migrants contribute to nation defining projects and help create thousands of long term jobs, it is claimed. Speaking out against new changed to the 457 visa programme, Steve Knott, chief executive of the Australian Mines and Metals Association (AMMA), says [...]

Click to read the full news article: Debate intensifies over changes to 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

